# The latest from my lab...



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

First of all, I want to say thanks to GrandpaD for his help in selecting oversized guides for my new ice rod.

I finished this guy last weekend. A few of the pictures aren't the best. I tried several times to get it right and it still didn't happen. I need to read up on how to take better pictures.

Handle is jatoba with maple inserts. Rod is 31" overall.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

SAW-EET ! You may not want to use it for fishing & simply admire it like a trophy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

troutwhisperer said:


> SAW-EET ! You may not want to use it for fishing & simply admire it like a trophy.


Ditto !!! Mount it !!!

That's some fine craftsmanship for an east coast guy ... :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Freakin sweet. Now you need a size 1000 shimano with a front drag. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That thing has potential to become the next Green Hornet (Watch Grumpy Old Men), it'll be one to pass along for generations. I would dare say that your great great grandkids will regard it as a prized possession. Good work!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats an amazing piece of work.... I've always admired the guys that craft their own rods. Its very pretty!!


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

wow wat a tresure that is :!:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.
That is a thing of beauty.
Nice job,
Grandpa D.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice work, Hand made in the USA.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I look forward to trying the rod out.

The reel is not the reel that will be paired up with this guy. That's the reel I use mostly for the downriggers (IMO, if you want to fish with a downrigger and a spinning reel, a rear drag is the way to go.) I really only put it in the picture for size. I haven't decided on the reel I will put on it, but I think it will be a small series shimano.

There's a big rod building expo out here in a couple weeks. Well, it's really in North Carolina, but that's like driving to Cedar City from SLC so, it's not that far. I'm going to go buy a few more blanks, I need to make a few more before summer. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful handle and rod.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

How much ?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:O||: 
Very nicely done! 
:-|O|-:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I'm flattered by your comments. I wish I could build them well enough to sell them, but at this point, I'm not. Maybe in a few more years.


----------

